# This makes me sick...



## black_rose (Oct 23, 2011)

So, I put this in the General Discussions thread for the sole purpose that *nothing* about this video is theological. It's just a disgrace. If the admins feel it should be moved, I am ok with that.

I came across this video quite by accident today, and I couldn't *believe* that stuff like this goes on in churches... It makes me want to burn some heretics, if you know what I mean...

[video=youtube;UZ1diGCosjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ1diGCosjQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Herald (Oct 23, 2011)

Shannon,

I won't delete it (although some other mod/admin might). It displays entertainment, not worship. As far as the anger you feel towards those who lead/participate in that type of worship - may your anger turn to sorrow. Sorrow over their misunderstanding of what it means to truly worship God. If you know people who are involved in churches that like, pray for them. Pray that God will deliver them from such error.

P.S. I did change the title of your post. I thought the original title was a bit to descriptive. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## cyberev (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is wow! This is absolutely sad and pathetic. Sadly, I can see this kind of blasphemy happening in many so-called Christian churches. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought this was gonna be much worse. Not that it wasn't horrible, however my mother is Pentecostal. Nothing really surprises me anymore. They could literally be sacrificing men and women at the alter and it would only slightly shock me. The "so called" church today is in a huge mess. Let the true church continue to reform!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2011)

I was expecting something along the lines of the second half of "Holy Ghost People" replete with rattlesnakes and cottonmouths. The "sanctuary" there looks kind of creepy. I used to think that one of my old SBC ministers "very extreme pompador" hair style was pretty out there. Now, after watching this, I have reconsidered.


----------



## NB3K (Oct 23, 2011)

black_rose said:


> I came across this video quite by accident today, and I couldn't *believe* that stuff like this goes on in churches... It makes me want to burn some heretics, if you know what I mean...



Shannon don't worry this is Satan's congregation and they're worshipping the God of themselves and not the God of Abraham Issac & Jacob. But just remember this could have been one of us if it was not for God's mercy and grace.

Here you can reflect and praise God that He has shown you what it means to worship him in Spirit and truth, and at the same time say a prayer for these people that God may be just as merciful towards them as He was towards you.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 23, 2011)

I know this is going to sound bad, but I would find it to be a lot worse and 10x more funny if they ''danced'' and spinned socks to Genevan Psalms....


----------



## Relztrah (Oct 24, 2011)

This is tame compared to what takes place on the lunatic fringe of the charismatic movement.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 24, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> I know this is going to sound bad, but I would find it to be a lot worse and 10x more funny if they ''danced'' and spinned socks to Genevan Psalms....


 and with a leader with that same haircut


----------



## Jared (Oct 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I have seen this guy in person. Not recently, but I did see him in person nonetheless. One time he sang "ding dong the witch is dead, the wicked witch is dead" from "The Wizard of Oz". That's nothing though. One time I heard a guy that's associated with this guy sing "J-E-S-U-S and Jesus was His name-o" to the tune of "B-I-N-G-O". As Mark Driscoll would say, I'm not even making this up. Pathetic.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

I couldn't bare to watch it all the way through.


----------



## rookie (Oct 24, 2011)

This is another one that highlights Romans 1 :24-25 and the rest......


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 24, 2011)

Was that really in a church "worship service?" Or was that a concert?


----------



## black_rose (Oct 24, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Was that really in a church "worship service?" Or was that a concert?



It looked like a worship service for "younger" people to me... Not that it really looked like worship, of course, but that's the way things seemed to flow, especially with that beginning prayer...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 24, 2011)

black_rose said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Was that really in a church "worship service?" Or was that a concert?
> ...



I asked because I didn't see any seats. When it showed them dancing around I couldn't see anything on which they would be sitting. I've never seen a "church service" that had no seats.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was a Lord's Day worship service, but I looked it up and the whole thing is scary. It's a group called Ramp
It's got a crazy set up. The ministry team is called Chosen:


> Chosen is a group of young ministers who have set themselves to awaken a generation. They are the Ramp’s ministry team. They work under and alongside Karen Wheaton and Damon Thompson as spiritual sons and daughters, serving the heart and assignment of awakening. Whether through expressing in dance and drama, preaching and teaching, ministering, or worshipping, they call their generation to radical lifestyles of holiness and consecration. Each of them have a personal story of deliverance from bondage such as suicide, cutting, drugs, p0rnography, and complacent Christianity. They are now rescued ones seeking to rescue others.


And, scarily, here's how they are chosen:


> Each member of Chosen has been hand selected by Karen Wheaton. The process always begins with a drawing that Ms. Karen feels toward an individual. As opportunity comes, Ms. Karen grows relationally with that person to see if the Lord has called her to pour into him or her as a spiritual mother. Once there is a clear answer from God, that person must determine whether he or she is willing to make the personal sacrifice it takes to be a part of the team.


Here's some (not all, I just wanted to show at least the Benny Hinn part!) about Karen Wheaton:


> ...Throughout the ‘80’s Karen had the privilege of serving alongside ministers such as Frances Hunter, Benny Hinn, and Marilyn Hickey as they held crusades and conferences all throughout the world. Toward the end of the decade, she joined the TBN family and has been a part of that impacting television station ever since. Beginning the ‘90’s Karen increasingly traveled on her own as doors opened to sing and speak at various churches, prisons, and women’s conferences...



Anyway, it is really scary. Cult-like.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder if they have a shut-in and elderly ministry...I can see a lot of broken hips happening.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 24, 2011)

he beholds said:


> I'm not sure if it was a Lord's Day worship service, but I looked it up and the whole thing is scary. It's a group called Ramp
> It's got a crazy set up. The ministry team is called Chosen:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for passing on that info!


----------



## Frosty (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## cyberev (Oct 24, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Was that really in a church "worship service?" Or was that a concert?



Does it even matter?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 24, 2011)

cyberev said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Was that really in a church "worship service?" Or was that a concert?
> ...



Yes it does. Dancing around swinging your socks while singing "Jesus ditties" may be silly, ridiculous... but if done outside a worship context it really isn't prohibited.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 24, 2011)

This underscores an important point of reformed theology, based as it is on the Word of God...

that worship is not what man imagines, it is what God commands His creatures to worship Him by. (The regulative principle of worship)

When the Israelites were singing to the false gods of the golden calf, Moses heard it as he approached, and witnessed God deal severely with His own covenant people.

That's why it's not "okay" to do as we please and call it "worship" (e.g. dancing, drama, entertaining, emotional self seeking)- it is detestable to our holy God.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow. That place must smell HORRIBLE. Can you imagine getting hit in the face repeatedly by some sweaty teenagers socks over and over again (most teenage boys, for those who do not know, are not particularly religious about there cleanliness habitats...). 

Blah. Why? WHY? Seriously...


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 24, 2011)

Am I the only one on this thread sitting here in my bare feet, kinda winded?

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

I see some false fire on the Lord's altar (if you can call it that...)


----------



## waynedawg (Oct 25, 2011)

I could only make it about 2 minutes - It looks like it would make a good fitness video


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 25, 2011)

black_rose said:


> So, I put this in the General Discussions thread for the sole purpose that **nothing* about this video is theological*. It's just a disgrace. If the admins feel it should be moved, I am ok with that.
> 
> 
> Lacking in theology, plenty of religion.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 25, 2011)

Frosty said:


>



Yes, that was about an 8.7 on the Barfometer.


----------



## caoclan (Oct 25, 2011)

x2. I saw this one a while back. C'est terrible, n'est pas?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2011)

absurd


----------



## cyberev (Oct 26, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> cyberev said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


----------



## M21195 (Oct 26, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> cyberev said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


----------



## J Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> Wow. That place must smell HORRIBLE. Can you imagine getting hit in the face repeatedly by some sweaty teenagers socks over and over again (most teenage boys, for those who do not know, are not particularly religious about there cleanliness habitats...



^This. I could not imagine how bad it would smell in there after they`ve whirled their socks in the air and jumped up and down for for 10+ minutes. 
Having people jump around barefoot cannot be sanitary either.

View attachment 2423

"As seen on The PuritanBoard"

Made me think of something like this... 

View attachment 2424


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 27, 2011)

Is anyone else horrified that this video has almost as many likes as dislikes on youtube?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 27, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> Is anyone else horrified that this video has almost as many likes as dislikes on youtube?



Disgusted yes, horrified no.


----------



## J Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else horrified that this video has almost as many likes as dislikes on youtube?
> ...



The video`s likes are disgusting. The comments made in support of the sock whirling in the video are what horrify me.
I am glad that there are more dislikes than likes, though. It shows that the majority of people who watched the video did not approve of it.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 27, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> Is anyone else horrified that this video has almost as many likes as dislikes on youtube?



I would imagine its more from people who got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 27, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else horrified that this video has almost as many likes as dislikes on youtube?
> ...



While that's nice to imagine, I think those likes are earnest


----------



## FenderPriest (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd seen this video when it originally came out. Yikes!

Seeing it again prompted me to wonder what the rest of his music was like. So I checked out his album "The Undiscovered" and posted a review of it on Amazon here for those who might be interested in reading it. (If you could, vote for it so it gets more attention and hopefully fewer people will buy this guys stuff.)


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 27, 2011)

This video makes me really sad. 

In addition, I bet you it didn't smell good in that room.


----------



## FCC (Oct 29, 2011)

Sad, yes. Disgusted, yes. Surprised no. 

"But speak thou the things which become sound doctrine: That the aged men be *sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience*. The aged women likewise, that they be in behaviour as becometh holiness, not false accusers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things; That they may teach the young women to be* sober*, to love their husbands, to love their children, To be discreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed. Young men likewise exhort to be* sober minded*. In all things shewing thyself a pattern of good works: in doctrine [shewing] uncorruptness, gravity, sincerity, Sound speech, that cannot be condemned; that he that is of the contrary part may be ashamed, having no evil thing to say of you. Exhort servants to be obedient unto their own masters, and to please them well in all things; not answering again; Not purloining, but shewing all good fidelity; that they may adorn the doctrine of God our Saviour in all things. For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live *soberly*, righteously, and *godly*, in this present world; Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works. These things speak, and exhort, and rebuke with all authority. Let no man despise thee." Titus 2:1-15

Until God grants us repentance and revival this kind of worldly foolishness will only grow. May God be merciful unto His Son's bride!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2011)

If I ever return to the US, I am gonna start the "First RAVE Church" with Techno worship music and have the deacons pass out pacifiers and glow sticks at the front door (cover charge goes in the tithe box). Can Ecstasy pills and hard booze be substituted for the elements?


----------



## nicnap (Oct 29, 2011)

kvanlaan said:


> Am I the only one on this thread sitting here in my bare feet, kinda winded?



Aha ... ahaha ... ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! That was good.


----------



## black_rose (Nov 2, 2011)

This makes me really worry about the so-called "church" of today (the visible church).
I posted a comment on that video saying:
"All of you saying that this is worship are ignorant. I'm sorry to be so blunt, but this makes me want to puke. I have no problem worshipping Jesus with all that I have - that's what we *should* be doing. This is blasphemous, secular music where they just put Jesus name in. That's *ridiculous*!! Christians need to be *reverent* in their worship, and this is not. In fact, I will be the first to say this isn't worship at all. They've turned church into a social club. That's not what church is about."
(I just realized my comment is one of the top two.. wow)

Anyway, I got an email from youtube last night saying someone had replied to my comment with this...
"umm I think your mistaken church is totally a social club. We build our relation ship with Christ in our private devotions we go to church to meet with other Christians to lift each other up and interact socially."


In my opinion, it's one thing for people to go to churches that are "social clubs", but it's an entirely different matter when someone says that's what a church is supposed to be... I mean... my mind is blown...


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 2, 2011)

From some of the other posts it seems to me that this is as one person put it "cult-like". These people are being targeted. I mean what kind of church is a memebrs only hand chosen type ministry. These kids are being manipulated in their weakness, that lady who started this out to be ashamed of herself.


----------

